# Poem: To You, From All Your Rescue Cats



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

To you, from all your rescue Cats...

I would've died that day if not for you. 
I would've given up on life if not for your kind eyes. 
I would've used my claws in fear if not for your gentle hands. 
I would have left this life believing that all humans don't care 
Believing there is no such thing as fur that isn't matted, 
skin that isn't flea bitten, good food and enough of it, beds to sleep on someone to love me, to show me I deserve love just because I exist. 
Your kind eyes, your loving smile, your gentle hands 
Your big heart saved me... 
You saved me from the terror of the pound, 
Soothing away the memories of my old life. You have taught me what it means to be loved. 
I have seen you do the same for other cats like me. 
I have heard you ask yourself in times of despair 
Why you do it 
When there is no more money, no more room, no more homes 
You open your heart a little bigger, stretch the money a little tighter 
Make just a little more room...to save one more like me. 
I tell you with the gratitude and love that shines in my eyes 
In the best way I know how 
Reminding you why you go on trying. 
I am the reason 
The cats before me are the reason 
As are the ones who come after. 
Our lives would've been wasted, our love never given 
We would die if not for you. 
Author Unknown



**Last year I saved this poem from this site, and I can't find the original post but I wanted it remembered here.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I've got tears in my eyes as I read that poem and thought about all of the kitties we've saved, tamed and fostered.

I mostly thought about feral Rusty who collapsed on my back patio and whom I took in for 6 weeks and was unable to save (cancer), but I was able to show him home-pet-life, good food, love and pampering before I had to humanely euth/bury him.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

My God, Heidi. To see that...you're truly a hero. That picture's made _me_ cry now.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I shall be passing this poem on to a few friends tonight, thank you for sharing it.

I remember Rusty well, Heidi. The love and care that you gave to him was imprinted into my heart during that time, and I don't believe that it will ever leave.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That picture of Rusty brought tears to my eyes right now. I wish every animal can feel love at one point in their lives


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I remember Rusty, too, Heidi! His passing was so sad after the ups and downs, but I was happy for him at the same time, for you showed him the love and kindness he would otherwise never have known.


----------

